# Questions on dosing Plantex CSM/Boron and Seachem Iron..



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I know this has been brought up a few but here goes anyways.
I have been using both on Alternating days for my High lit 20 gal planted.
1ml. of the Seachem iron
2ml of the Plantex ( 2 tbls. mixed 591 ltr. bottle)
I also just added to my substrate some Seachem root tabs..
What I'm starting to see is algae forming on the glass within a couple of
days after my usual 50% water changes ( once per wk.) and a wee bit
of thread as well on a couple of plants..
I got a feeling I am dosing tooo much Iron on this (rex mentioned as well)
Would like to get some more feedback on this please..
I put one of the Tabs right by the E. Stellata before the algae issue just
because I heard this would be good for it in general but this plant has not
been doing nearly as good as it should.. I know that I should not be getting the algae growth on the glass like this.. 
Should I back off on the Seachem Iron?? 
Should I use the same dosage but decrease the amount of days or
should I continue but just back off on the 1ml.. ( say .5??)


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Questions on dosing Plantex CSM/Boron and Seachem Iron.*

In my high light 20G, I dose 1/32 tsp Plantex CSM+B 3x/week. When the mood strikes (very rarely), I will also add 1/64 tsp 3% Iron chelate powder 2x/week. I have not noticed "glass algae" as a direct result of this dosing. You are dosing about as much as I do.

What kind of "glass algae" are you experiencing? The only "glass algae" I get is green dust algae, which I have recently eliminated by lowering NO3 and upping PO4 per Cavan's and Tsunami's advice.

---

It is difficult to pin down any one particular nutrient as the cause for some algae because there are just so many variables in our tank. Therefore, it is best to use Thomas Barr's approach of covering all your bases and check everything: Light > CO2 > Ca/Mg > N > K > P > Trace. As far as dosing traces is concerned, the rule of thumb is to dose enough trace until there is no longer any white new growths.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Well,
( on Rex Criggs advise and a few others I have done the following)

Reduced the "Micros" basically.. I was advised that I most likely am
dosing too much Iron.. 

I can see that it is a gradual uptake of this and to go slowly upon
addition. ( according to the plants etc.)

I have done so- within this past wk. Big reduction in the Algae situation.
Still a little forming on the glass but none essiencially on the plants..
The Seachem Iron is from what I've heard pretty potent so at this point
I have stopped on it and am just going on the Plantex/Boron 
and have actually reduced to 1ml. every other day for starters......
I am trying to learn to judge this according to the plants intake...


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh wow. Good job on halving the algae infestation. =D> Just a note, when experimenting with trace dosages, it is a good idea to make sure that the macronutrients (CNPK) are in adequate supplies because they have a more pronounced effect on the tank.

---

I received several PMs asking how I can accurately measure 1/32 *teaspoon* (tsp) and 1/64 tsp. I do so using this measuring spoon set***. It comes with 3 spoons labeled as Dash, Pinch, and Smidgen. A Dash is ~1/8 tsp. A Pinch is ~1/16 tsp. A Smidgen is ~1/32 tsp. I also added to the set a Teaspoon spoon. I dose all fertilizers dry, including Plantex CSM+B and KH2PO4.

Dosing with a measuring spoon set is not going to be as accurate as dosing with a scale and stock solutions. But then again, why is it so necessary to have this high degree of accuracy? Do the plants care? If so, then how feasible/practical is it to maintain a specific concentration of any nutrient from day to day? Dosing via stock solutions, with all the accompanying hassle, to attain that extra degree of accuracy, that as far as I am concerned is negligible, is IMVHO not justifiable. Many people feel more comfortable with stock solutions though. If so, then Greg also sells dosing bottles and measuring cups.

Ok, I'll admit it: nano tanks necessitate dosing with stock solutions because the margin for error with this specific measuring spoon set is simply too high. :lol:

---

***The description of the measuring spoon set on Greg Watson's website states that these spoons are 1/16 *tablespoon* (tbs), 1/32 tbs, and 1/64 tbs. This is either a typo or a completely different set of spoons than the one I purchased earlier in the year. The photo is exactly the same though. I tested these spoons out myself and indeed, it takes ~8 Dash spoons to equal one Teaspoon spoon and likewise for the Pinch & Smidgen spoons.


----------

